# Chanel



## glasswillow (Apr 29, 2009)

*All swatches on NC 20-25






Chanel Glossimers *- taken in outside in slight shade, no flash





*Chanel Glossimers* - taken in afternoon sunlight, no flash





*Chanel Glossimers *- taken outside in slight shade, no flash





*Chanel Glossimers* - taken in afternoon sunlight, no flash





*Chanel Glossimers & Dior Addict Ultra Gloss Reflect in Organza Pink 257* - taken in afternoon sunlight, no flash


----------



## moonlit (May 23, 2009)

Chanel bronzer in terre ambre and nars casino bronzer


----------



## Miss QQ (May 31, 2009)

Tokyo Collection
Natural Finish Face Highlighter


 
Wish
Galactic


 
All


 
L to R:
Wish, Galactic, Goldlight, Astral, Venus, Equinox


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 7, 2009)

Chanel Tokyo Happening Collection

Glossimiers
In shade under very strong sunlight. L to R: pink, Wish (blue), silver, Galactic (gold) 





Directly under very strong sunlight





Nail lacquers
L to R: Blue, Pink, Silver, Gold (all 2 coats)


----------



## jmthinksimsexy (Jun 26, 2009)

*Chanel London Madness*

Designed by Chanel make-up's Global Creative Director Peter Philips, and inspired by his love for the capital, The London Madness Collection.







the Pearly Banner Palette - an ivory, gold and silver highlighter stamped with the Union Jack. £52, bought exclusively from Selfridges back in May and sold nationwide across UK from July.


----------



## Almost black. (Dec 1, 2009)

*Chanel Rouge Allure Laque 75 Dragon*


----------



## natalie647 (Jan 16, 2010)

Chanel Glossimers in Seashell and Imaginaire










Seashell:





Imaginaire:





L, Seashell, R, Imaginaire





Seashell:





Imaginaire:





A full review is available on my blogger.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Feb 21, 2010)

Empriente de Chanel






Eclipse Glossimer


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 7, 2010)

Chanel Rouge Coco lipsticks, on NW20 skin, natural light, no flash.

Mademoiselle #5 on top
Rouge Orage #23 on bottom


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 9, 2010)

Rouge Coco No.56 (Teheran) on the left and No.31 (Cambon) on the right. The pics were taken in bathroom so they appear much yellower than IRL


----------



## glowingface (Mar 21, 2010)

_Kasaka Beige Quad_





_Swatches of Kasaka Beige Quad_


----------



## ktbeta (Mar 29, 2010)

Chanel Rouge Coco in Cambon, Mademoiselle, Egerie, and Legende on NW15 skin


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 3, 2010)

Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle and Gardenia





Spring 2010: Imprevu, Kaska Beige, Empreinte de Chanel, Tendresse, Particuliere





Empreinte de Chanel


----------



## Bluebell (Apr 6, 2010)

Rouge Coco Égérie (NC 5-10)


----------



## greatscott2000 (Apr 12, 2010)

Chanel Genial Allure Lipstick





Chanel Glos Fluo in Pop


----------



## Karrie (Apr 14, 2010)

Chanel Rouge Coco Lipsticks


----------



## bumblebees24 (Apr 14, 2010)

Chanel Rouge Allure Laque 






Mandarin





Ming





Santal


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (May 16, 2010)

Rouge Allure Laque in Dragon (75) & Coromandel (72)


----------



## ButterflyDior77 (May 17, 2010)

Chanel Rogue Allure Lipcolor in "Genial"















on NC20 skintone.


----------



## Purple (May 19, 2010)

Mythic Rouge Allure Lipstick
Attachment 11173

Attachment 11174

Beige Felin Rouge Coco Lipstick
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Attachment 11175

Attachment 11176

Attachment 11177


----------



## Shypo (May 29, 2010)

*Chanel quad swatches on NW20/25 skin.......*

Here are some swatches of currently available Chanel quads ......details:
All swatches are over UDPP, using the sponge applicator that comes with the quads so that they'll show up.
It's a cloudy day here - in the first photo, the flash went off, the second photo is without the flash.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 13, 2010)

Chanel Enigma Quad, Pink Explosion Blush, Taupe Grise Eyeshadow
The colors are much more intense/pigmented in person.

Attachment 11272

Attachment 11273

Attachment 11274

Attachment 11275


----------



## Karrie (Jun 13, 2010)

Nouvelle Vague





Rouge Allure Super, Genial


----------



## bumblebees24 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## ahhhttack (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## Shypo (Jul 10, 2010)

Chanel Rouge Coco lip swatches - I'm NW25 - I would ordinarily use a liner and better precision when applying these, but you get the idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -


----------



## kimmae17 (Jul 10, 2010)

Chanel enigma quad and rose dilema lipgloss!


----------



## Shypo (Jul 11, 2010)

Glossimer lip swatches:


















































And here they are lined up like pretty little soldiers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (excuse the typo on Water Lily - for some reason Photobucket won't let me edit text once I've moved to the next one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).....


----------



## Eleni mag (Jul 12, 2010)

Chanel les 4 ombers #14 Mstic eyes:






[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## kimmae17 (Jul 19, 2010)

on the right - vert khaki and taupe gris


----------



## anne082 (Aug 4, 2010)

*CHANEL - PROFESSIONAL EYELINER DUO*
LA LIGNE DE CHANEL
PROFESSIONAL EYELINER DUO


----------



## anne082 (Aug 4, 2010)

*CHANEL Rouge Hydrabase Creme Lipstick*


----------



## bis (Aug 13, 2010)

Rouge Allure Extrait de Gloss in 58 Émoi and 60 Exés





They have a slight rose scent and feel like thicker and more pigmented Cremesheen Glasses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ombres Contraste Duo 40 Misty-Soft


----------



## gigiopolis (Aug 20, 2010)

Blush Duo Tweed Effect - "60 Tweed Rose Subtil"















Aqualumiere lipgloss - "Glass Quartz"










Glossimer - "Wild Rose"





Glossimer - "Astral"





L-R: Glass Quartz, Wild Rose, Astral


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 28, 2010)

MAC Mattenes Bing - Night Violet - Kirsch - Chanel Rouge Cocos Rouge Noir - Rivoli


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 9, 2010)

Rouge Coco Stunning:


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 9, 2010)

From the Soho Collection

Strong:













Steel:


----------



## wuguimei (Sep 10, 2010)

Chanel Aqualumière #34 Acapulco


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 10, 2010)

Les Khakis de Chanel


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 16, 2010)

Chanel Star (Soho Collection)










Les Khakis de Chanel


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Left to Right: MAC Blow Dry-Made With Love-Chanel Teheran-Mademoiselle-Genial:






Bottom to Top: MAC Blow Dry-Made With Love-Chanel Teheran-Mademoiselle-Genial:







Bottom to Top: Chanel RC Cambon-RA Excessive:


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 17, 2010)

Chanel Rouge Coco in Rouge Noir


----------



## mrslid (Sep 22, 2010)

My growing Joues Contraste collection:


----------



## shimmergrass (Sep 22, 2010)

Chanel Khaki Vert


----------



## shimmergrass (Sep 22, 2010)

Chanel Steel


----------



## soco210 (Sep 23, 2010)

Chanel Rouge Allure Laque - Dynastie (top) & Santal (bottom)


----------



## ahhhttack (Oct 5, 2010)

Chanel Tweed Fuchsia blush

in pan
http://www.ironspy.com/wp-content/up...iaJPG-copy.jpg






Chanel Pink Pulsion glossimer
http://www.ironspy.com/wp-content/up...kPulsionIS.jpg


----------



## bumblebees24 (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## elegant-one (Oct 6, 2010)

Chanel Magnolia
A Beautiful Medium Warm Rose Pink


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 7, 2010)

Chanel Holiday Quad Tentation Cuivree
Pink Pulsion Gloss


----------



## purrtykitty (Oct 8, 2010)

Chanel Naive Rouge Allure Lipstick


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 12, 2010)

Chanel Holiday 2010 - Tweed Fuchsia Blush


----------



## shimmergrass (Oct 12, 2010)

Plum Attraction


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 12, 2010)

Chanel Plum Attraction Blush


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 13, 2010)

Chanel Pulsion Nail Polish


----------



## switchblade (Oct 14, 2010)

Chanel Rouge Allure Extrait de Gloss





  	54 Liberte





  	55 Confidence





  	top: Confidence, bottom: Liberte


----------



## switchblade (Oct 14, 2010)

Chanel Glossimers

  	Top to bottom: Bel Air, Rose Dilemma, Sirop, Giggle (US)





  	L-R: Bel Air, Giggle (US), Rose Dilemma, Sirop


----------



## switchblade (Oct 14, 2010)

Chanel Joues Contraste


----------



## moonlit (Oct 21, 2010)

on nc 42 skintone with  udpp as base
  	chanel tentations cuivree






  	wearing nail polish in rouge fatal


----------



## moonlit (Oct 21, 2010)

chanel nail polishes







  	thumb : Chanel Nouvelle Vague
  	index: _Chanel Rose Confidential _
  	middle finger: Chanel Paradoxal
  	ring finger : Chanel Pulsion - from the holiday 2010 collection
  	small finger: Chanel Rouge fatal


----------



## mjacqueline (Oct 30, 2010)

*Chanel Rouge Allure*

*Insolente*





*Confidentielle*





*Rouge Coco*

*Sari Dore*





*Mademoiselle*


----------



## mjacqueline (Oct 30, 2010)

Miscellaneous Lip swatches on NC30-35 hand

  	Santal Rouge Allure Lacque (left) Sari Dore Rouge Coco (right)





  	Dynastie Rouge Allure Lacque (left), Mademoiselle Rouge Coco (middle) and Confidentielle Rouge Allure (right)





  	Insolente Rouge Allure (left), Insolence Rouge Allure Extrait De Gloss (right)





http://mybeautyhoard.blogspot.com/


----------



## mjacqueline (Oct 31, 2010)

Chanel Joues Contrast Blush in Tea Rose on NC30-35 skin


----------



## moonlit (Nov 1, 2010)

chanel le crayon yeux in #04''


----------



## Camnagem (Nov 5, 2010)

Chanel Rouge CoCo Lipstick - Magnolia:






  	Chanel Glossimers - Pleasing, Pink Pulsion, Pink Teaser:









  	Swatches on NW15/20 Skin:


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 9, 2010)

Chanel Paris - L.A. Palette

  	Gorgeous colors!


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 10, 2010)

Chanel Rivoli (left) Imagination (right) Lipsticks


----------



## moonlit (Nov 11, 2010)

chanel nail polishes in red

  	thumb: chanel coromandel
	index:chanel fire
	middle finger: chanel barcelona red
	ring finger: chanel rouge fatal
	small finger: chanel dragon

  	(I cannot post the pics here - maybe its a problem with specktra/photobucket?)

  	http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn51/chanel_addict27/chanel2.jpg

  	http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn51/chanel_addict27/chanel1.jpg


----------



## greatscott2000 (Nov 16, 2010)

Chanel Riva


----------



## Aelya (Nov 20, 2010)

Les 4 ombres : 79 SPICES







  	Rouge coco Camélia ( 10 )











  	Le Vernis : Paradoxal (509) Rouge noir (18) Rose insolent (489)


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 28, 2010)

Chanel Riva


----------



## Monsy (Dec 9, 2010)

Rouge coco chintz (with MAC clear lipgloss on top)


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 17, 2010)

Chanel Powder Blush - Espiegle
  	Chanel Quad - Regard Perle


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 17, 2010)

Chanel Powder Blush - Espiegle
  	Chanel Quad - Regard Perle


----------



## mjacqueline (Dec 18, 2010)

Rouge Allure in Passion





  	Rouge Allure Extrait De Gloss in Exces





  	Swatches of Passion left, Exces middle and lip liner in Rouge


----------



## mjacqueline (Dec 18, 2010)

On NC30-35 skin

  	Chanel Joues Contraste in Reflex









  	Chanel Joues Contraste in Rose Petale


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 20, 2010)

Rose Dentelle - left
  	Jersey Rose - right



  	Rose Dentelle - bottom left
  	Jersey Rose  - top right




  	Chanel Jersey Rose


----------



## Monsy (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## Natyk (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## Natyk (Dec 22, 2010)

Descriptionof pictures from top to bottom:1. Jersey Rose,2. Coquette,3. L: Coquette, R: Jersey Rose,4. Comparisopn Perle Quad to Garden Party


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 23, 2010)

Chanel Flamboyante Lipstick

  	A Gorgeous medium Strawberry Red with Pink undertones


----------



## bumblebees24 (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## Monsy (Dec 29, 2010)

Chanel Rouge Allure Extrait De Gloss 55, 51, 56, 57


----------



## soco210 (Jan 5, 2011)

CHANEL
  	Stupendous Quad










  	Soho De Chanel Highlighting Powder







  	Black Pearl










  	Jade Rose (pinkie)


----------



## katred (Jan 28, 2011)

Chanel Jersey Rose on NC15 skin, with and without flash


----------



## greatscott2000 (Jan 30, 2011)

Chanel Obscure Rouge Allure




  	Chanel Exotic Rouge Allure


----------



## Monsy (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## greatscott2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

ROUGE COCO SHINE IN BOY- WITH FLASH





  	ROUGE COCO SHINE IN BOY- NO FLASH


----------



## bis (Feb 17, 2011)

Chanel eyeshadow Fauve (came out with Soulful Eyes collection), compared with Taupe Grisé, Smudged Violet and Hypnotizing. Made in different lighting.


----------



## mjacqueline (Feb 25, 2011)

Ombres Perlees De Chanel









  	Rouge Allure Coquette



 



  	Joues Contraste Espiegle on NC 30-35 skin


----------



## ahhhttack (Feb 27, 2011)

Vitalumiere Aqua B10 Beige Pastel comparisons.  Indoor but very accurate IMO.


----------



## Mirella (Mar 1, 2011)

My small Chanel collection


----------



## greatscott2000 (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## wishingforsn0w (Mar 20, 2011)

Chanel Black Pearl










*Ombres Perlées de Chanel *eyeshadow palette


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Mar 20, 2011)

Chanel polish: *Gondola 499* from the Fall 2009 collection, Venice


----------



## AllThingsGirly (Mar 25, 2011)

Rose Tourbillon joues contraste


----------



## crisanju (Mar 31, 2011)

Above is the swatch from the Smoky eyes palette and the tweed coral blush as well as the Glossimer gloss in Iris. 




  	The  palette on the top is the Mystic Eyes and the one on the bottom is the Variations. The Mystic Eyes has more shimmer than the Variations but they are very similar.


----------



## mjacqueline (Apr 9, 2011)

I received some Rouge Coco Shines from my hubby as presents!

  	Sari D'eau, Rebelle and Romance Rouge Coco Shine on NC30 arm


----------



## mjacqueline (Apr 9, 2011)

Chanel Rouge Allure Lacque in Santal, Dynastie and Phoenix on NC 30 arm





  	Chanel lipstick swatches.

Confidentelle Rouge Allure, Mademoiselle Rouge Coco, Coquette Rouge Allure, Insolente Rouge Allure, Zanzibar Aqualumiere, Sari Dore Rouge Coco, Exotic Rouge Allure, Passion Rouge Allure and Lune Rousse Rouge Hydrabase.


----------



## chola (Apr 9, 2011)

*Chanel Rouge Coco Rouge Noir*


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Apr 9, 2011)

*Miami Peach 203* polish, a Neiman Marcus exclusive repromoted along with the new Rouge Coco shine lipsticks


----------



## mjacqueline (Apr 12, 2011)

Rouge Coco Shine in Monte Carlo.













  	Left to right: Month Carlo and Rebelle


----------



## kittykit (Apr 12, 2011)

Rouge Coco Shine - Boy, Aventure, Liberte


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Apr 12, 2011)

From left to right: Beige Petale (2 coats), Morning Rose (3 coats), Mimosa (3 coats)


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 13, 2011)

Rouge Coco Lipstick: Cocquette 

  Rouge Coco Lipstick: Flamboyante


----------



## User38 (Apr 13, 2011)

said it before, will say it again, I am skipping the cockateil foot.

  	now why does the screen jump all over the place?

  	techisssssssssssueesssssssssssss


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Apr 14, 2011)

Mimosa 577 nail polish for summer 2011 - the shimmer is beautiful!


----------



## soco210 (Apr 19, 2011)

Chanel Enigma







  	Biarritz 42 Rouge Coco Shine


----------



## bumblebees24 (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## soco210 (Apr 28, 2011)

Chanel Mimosa


----------



## mrslid (Apr 29, 2011)

My Rouge Coco and Rouge Allure collection from back at the beginning of the winter. Much to add at a later date ;-)


----------



## mrslid (Apr 29, 2011)

My Rouge Coco Shines:

  	Natural Light:





  	Sunlight:


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 29, 2011)

Rouge Coco Shines from top to bottom - Bel Ami, Elise, and Monte Carlo.  Natural light, no flash, on NW20.


----------



## Monsy (May 12, 2011)

Rouge coco shine Boy


----------



## Monsy (May 12, 2011)




----------



## Monsy (May 12, 2011)

left - light swatch, right -heavy swatch. natural light, NC20





  	left- heavy swatch, right- light swatch. natural light, NC20


----------



## abbygal (May 17, 2011)

NW20

  	Rouge Coco






  	Rouge Coco Shine


----------



## soco210 (May 21, 2011)

Chanel Gardenia Rouge Coco Lipstick









  	Chanel Bronze Corail Soleil Tan de Chanel Bronzing Powder







  	Chanel Rose Platine Stylo Yeux Waterproof Eyeliner


----------



## soco210 (Jun 1, 2011)

*Chanel Ombres Perlees de Chanel Eyeshadow Palette *


----------



## soco210 (Jun 24, 2011)

Pensee Glossimer


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Jun 24, 2011)

Chanel's fall 2011 Illusions d'Ombre nail polishes, (from left to right) Quartz, Peridot and Graphite


----------



## soco210 (Jun 26, 2011)

Chanel Peridot





  	with flash                                                                                                                           without flash

  	Chanel Black Jade Le Crayon Kohl Intense Eye Pencil


----------



## QueenOfSnark (Jun 30, 2011)

EDIT: Redid my Byzance swatches since they were pretty light. Swatched more heavily and with a base (TF Shadow Insurance)

  	Rose Cuivre lipliner + Etole RC + Braise glossimer. Indoors, natural light, no flash.





  	Outdoors, no flash. Top: Rouge Byzantin Bottom L to R: Topkapi quad, Rouge JC, Or JC




  	Indoors with flash.




  	Rouge Byzantin on lips, outside no flash




  	Indoors with flash.


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Jul 2, 2011)

Fall 2011 collection's Prelude quad:


----------



## QueenOfSnark (Jul 5, 2011)

Rose Tourbillon Joues Contraste




*Inside, no flash. *Eyes: Rose Envolee Quad | Cheeks: Rose Tourbillon JC | Lips: Joyeuse RA + Blossom Glossimer.




*Outside, no flash.*


----------



## soco210 (Jul 10, 2011)

Chanel Rouge JC (from Byzance 2011)


----------



## QueenOfSnark (Jul 11, 2011)

Commence the JC pron! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Top left to right, then bottom left to right (I did these alphabetically backwards, LOL): 
*Rouge, Rose Tourbillon, Reflex, Or, Horizon (US), Fantasia (US), Fandango, Enchanteresse (US)*





  	Indoors, flash, L to R (I did these backwards too, LOL):
*Horizon, Fantasia, Fandango, Enchanteresse*




  	Outdoors, no flash.




  	Indoors w/ flash, right to left:
*Rouge, Rose Tourbillon, Reflex, Or* (REALLY hard to see on my skin it's so subtle, it's the sparkle over my scar)





  	Outside, no flash.


----------



## soco210 (Jul 13, 2011)

Chanel Topkapi Quadra Eye Shadow


----------



## soco210 (Jul 20, 2011)

Chanel Beige Rose BR30 Vitalumiere Aqua on MAC NW25


----------



## EngineerBarbie (Jul 22, 2011)

Chanel Rouge Byzantin lipstick on bare lips (NW43/45 skin). [Natural outdoor light]


----------



## soco210 (Aug 6, 2011)

Chanel Prelude Quad













  	Illusion D'Ombre Long Wear Luminous Eye Shadow EPATANT & MIRIFIQUE


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Aug 10, 2011)

Chanel Peche Nacree





  	Chanel Mica Rose





  	Chanel Gold Fiction


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Aug 28, 2011)

Swatches from the Sophisticated Eye collection:

  	Lagons quad





  	Vanites quad


----------



## soco210 (Aug 31, 2011)

Rouge Coco Shine Lipsticks






  	(L-R: Aventure, Liberte, Boy, Monte-Carlo)

  	Aventure




  	Liberte




  	Boy




  	Monte-Carlo


----------



## mjacqueline (Sep 3, 2011)

Chanel Illusion D'ombre swatches.

  	Left to right: Mirifique, Illusoire, Epatant and Emerveille


----------



## mjacqueline (Sep 3, 2011)

[h=3]Chanel Byzance Collection 2011 Rouge Byzantin Rouge Allure[/h]


----------



## greatscott2000 (Sep 9, 2011)

Les Jeans de Chanel swatches: top to bottom: Coco Blue, Blue Rebel and Blue Boy





  	Top: Blue Boy, Bottom Coco Blue





  	Coco Blue ( on finger) vs. Riva


----------



## SQUALID (Oct 1, 2011)

Chanel Péridot nail polish


----------



## mjacqueline (Oct 12, 2011)

[h=3]Chanel Poudre Tissee Brompton Road Swatches[/h]


----------



## mjacqueline (Oct 21, 2011)

[h=3]Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet La Facinante Swatches[/h]


----------



## mjacqueline (Oct 27, 2011)

[h=3]Chanel Lumière Sculptée De Chanel Swatches[/h]


----------



## mjacqueline (Oct 27, 2011)

[h=3]Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet L'Exuberante Swatches[/h]


----------



## soco210 (Oct 28, 2011)

Chanel Beige Lame Eyeshadow






  	Chanel Perfection Lumiere Foundation in BR42






  	Sparkle D'Or Glossimer






  	Sparkle D'Or alone




  	Sparkle D'Or over Dior Or Etoile




  	Sparkle D'Or over Dior Belle de Nuit




  	Sweet Beige


----------



## Katherinekkk (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## SQUALID (Nov 6, 2011)

Illusion D’Ombre Long Wear Luminous Eyeshadow – *Mirifique* (85)

  	My video of it swatched:
  	http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06a9wh73ejE&hd=1


----------



## QueenOfSnark (Nov 6, 2011)

(click to enlarge pics)

  	Rouge Allures L to R: Flamboyante, Audace, Fabulous, Rouge Byzantin, Bonheur RCS





  	Flamboyante 84




  	Audace 58




  	Fabulous 33




  	Rouge Byzantin




  	Bonheur 61 Rouge Coco Shine


----------



## QueenOfSnark (Nov 6, 2011)

(click to enlarge pics)

  	L to R: Muscade Compacte Universelle, Perfection Lumiere Beige Ambre 34 blended/unblended, Le Crayon Yeux Khaki Dore, Le Crayon Yeux Brun Cuivre, Ombre Essentielle Beige Lame, Glossimer Sparkle D'Or, Glossimer Spark, Enivree Rouge Allure





  	Close up, L to R: Brun Cuivre, Beige Lame, Sparkle D'Or, Spark, Enivree




  	Close up, L to R: Muscade, Perfection Lumiere Beige Ambre 34, Khaki Dore, Brun Cuivre




  	Sparkle D'Or 307




  	Spark 04




  	Spark over MAC Party Line lipstick




  	Enivree 197


----------



## QueenOfSnark (Nov 6, 2011)

(click to enlarge pics)

  	Perfection Lumiere Beige Ambre 34, Muscade Compacte Universelle





  	BA 34 compared to NARS Sheer Matte Tahoe. Tahoe is much more orange compared to BA 34.
  	Left: BA 34 Right: Tahoe
  	Two dots, top: Tahoe bottom: BA 34




  	Rouge Carat (w/flash)


----------



## soco210 (Nov 16, 2011)

Tweed Brun Rose Blush Duo






  	NOIR and MARINE Le Crayon Kohl






  	Plein Soleil Quad


----------



## katred (Nov 22, 2011)

Beige Lame (holiday 2011)





  	Review/ look here: http://morelikespace.blogspot.com/2011/11/making-faces-little-red-book-part-5.html


----------



## soco210 (Nov 26, 2011)

Chanel Dragon Rouge Allure Laque


----------



## Monsy (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## QueenOfSnark (Nov 30, 2011)

*Rouge Allure Velvets (from sample pack). *Outdoor light wasn't capturing the colors properly, so these are all taken indoors with flash.

*La Fascinate*




*L'Exuberante*




*La Raffinee*




*La Ravissante*


----------



## soco210 (Dec 14, 2011)

Spring 2012

  	Eclosion Quad









  	Grenat Stylo Yeux Waterproof Eye Liner







  	Blush Horizon de Chanel Glowing Blush Harmony Soft Glow Blush










  	Bagatelle Glossimer









  	April Le Vernis




  	June Le Vernis


----------



## katred (Dec 21, 2011)

Dragon Rouge Allure Laque


----------



## QueenOfSnark (Dec 25, 2011)

*(click to enlarge)*

*L to R: Rouge Coco Etole 80, Rouge Allures Nude 59, Exotic 21, Belgravia, Hyde Park*
*(outside, natural light)*
*

*

*Inside, flash*
*

*


*Etole 80*





*Nude 59*





*Exotic 21*





*Belgravia*





*Hyde Park*


----------



## QueenOfSnark (Dec 25, 2011)

*(click to enlarge)*

*Tiger Lily*




*Swatched (L - no primer, R - w/ TFSI)*


----------



## soco210 (Jan 27, 2012)

Rouge Allure Velvet Lipsticks






  	La Ravissante, La Raffinee, L'Exuberante, La Fascinante

  	La Ravissante




  	La Raffinee




  	L'Exuberante




  	La Fascinante




  	Inimitable Intense Mascara




 (meh)

  	Le Crayon Yeux Precision Eye Definer






  	Violet Smoke, Brun, Khaki Dore


----------



## SQUALID (Feb 1, 2012)

Chanel Illusion d'Ombre in "Mirifique" vs. Urban Decay Cream Shadow in "Asphalt"






  	Mirifique, Asphalt





  	Swatch video that gives most justice:


----------



## soco210 (Feb 8, 2012)

Chanel Lucky Stripes Powder on Eyes and Cheeks









  	Gold Fingers Le Vernis


----------



## marusia (Feb 8, 2012)

There is some serious Makeup porn going on in this thread. Please excuse me while I wipe the slobber off my chin. I will be driving 2 hours to our nearest Chanel store Monday and will be posting some swatches of my own in here! <3


----------



## mjacqueline (Feb 11, 2012)

[h=3]Chanel Le Blanc Collection for Spring 2012 : Joues Contraste 69 Fleur De Lotus Swatches[/h]


----------



## JulieDiva (Feb 17, 2012)

love this thread!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mirella (Feb 19, 2012)

Chanel Horizon blush
  	on my skin (NARS Sheer Glow Punjab)






  	old JC brush vs. new Horizon brush






  	Chanel Horizon dupe


----------



## soco210 (Mar 18, 2012)

Chanel Amour Glossimer










  	Frisson Le Vernis




  	Distraction Le Vernis


----------



## mjacqueline (Apr 26, 2012)

[h=3]Chanel Illusion D'Ombre in Fantasme swatches[/h]


----------



## Spanky (May 5, 2012)

marusia said:


> There is some serious Makeup porn going on in this thread. Please excuse me while I wipe the slobber off my chin. I will be driving 2 hours to our nearest Chanel store Monday and will be posting some swatches of my own in here!


----------



## mjacqueline (May 6, 2012)

[h=3]Chanel Ombres Matelassees Eye Shadow Palette 51 Montaigne[/h]


----------



## soco210 (May 22, 2012)

Peche Cuivre Le Crayon Kohl Eye Pencil










  	Calypso Glossimer










  	Chanel Soleil Tan de Chanel Luminous Bronzing Powder in Sable Rose


----------



## anne082 (May 23, 2012)

*Chanel Illusion* *D'Ombre in Illusoire 83*
*

*
*

*
*

*


----------



## Monsy (Jun 3, 2012)

Chanel black pearl


----------



## Monsy (Jun 7, 2012)

Chanel Inimitable Intense mascara


----------



## Monsy (Jun 10, 2012)

Chanel Distraction


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 10, 2012)

Waouh it's a very pretty blush !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 10, 2012)

Sorry I meant " Fleur de Lotus ",
  	Thanks for the swatch,
  	Thanks for all swatches ! It seems you don't have baked eyeshadows in the quads ? Here quads look different, small globes and baked shadows so far I know, no square eyeshadows at all.


----------



## Monsy (Jun 14, 2012)

Chanel Le vernis frisson


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for posting ! " Frisson " is lovely, with tiny glitters in the formula really easy to wear.


----------



## User38 (Jun 20, 2012)

oooo.. I just saw the Frisson.. gulp.  I havetogetthis
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It makes me feel hella cwazy


----------



## mjacqueline (Jul 1, 2012)

[h=3]Chanel Summer 2012 Ombres Contraste Duo 37 Sable - Emovant Swatches[/h]


----------



## mjacqueline (Jul 1, 2012)

[h=3]Chanel Summer 2012 Luminous Bronzing Powder 917 Sable Rose Swatches[/h]


----------



## mjacqueline (Jul 20, 2012)

[h=3]Chanel Illusion D'Ombre 86 Ebloui swatches[/h]


----------



## Mirella (Aug 4, 2012)

*Chanel Perfection Lumiere B30*






  om my skin MAC NC25-30, NARS SHG Punjab   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Chanel JC Tumulte*



*Chanel JC Malice*


----------



## mjacqueline (Aug 12, 2012)

[h=3]Chanel Summer 2012 Rouge Coco Shine 447 En Vogue[/h]


----------



## mjacqueline (Aug 12, 2012)

[h=3]Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet #31 La Furtive[/h]


----------



## soco210 (Aug 16, 2012)

Chanel Empreinte Rouge Coco Shine Lipstick












  	Chanel Brume d'Or Joues Contraste









  	Chanel Diwali Le Vernis




  	Frenzy Le Vernis




  	Vertigo Le Vernis





  	Premier Regard







  	Caprice & Troublant Rouge Allure Extrait de Gloss


















  	Caractere Rouge Coco Lipstick













  	Rives Quad


----------



## mjacqueline (Aug 25, 2012)

[h=3]Chanel Illusion d'Ombre Destination and Apparition swatches[/h]  	 



  	Apparition




  	Destination


----------



## mjacqueline (Aug 25, 2012)

[h=3]Chanel Illusion d'Ombre in Abstraction swatches[/h]  	 











  	Left to right: Fantasme, Emmervielle Illusoire, Epatant, Mirifique, Ebloui and Apparition


----------



## ButterflyDior77 (Sep 5, 2012)

*Discontinued Chanel Hydrabase Lipstick in : Fantastic Plum *(The color blotted on Keira Knightley in The Duchess)











*One swipe on left, multiple swipes on right. *


----------



## ButterflyDior77 (Sep 6, 2012)

*Found these photos of Chanel's Rouge Allure Velvet Matte in  La Provocante*


----------



## mjacqueline (Oct 26, 2012)

[h=3]Chanel Rouge Allure Luminous Intense Lip Color in 91 Seduisante[/h]


----------



## Mirella (Oct 27, 2012)

My new Chanel JC Ultra Rose 74


----------



## mjacqueline (Jan 27, 2013)

[h=3]Chanel Holiday 2012 Illusion D'Ombre Apparence Swatches[/h]


----------



## mjacqueline (Jan 27, 2013)

[h=3]hanel Holiday 2012 Quadra Eye Shadow Harmonie Du Soir Swatches[/h]


----------



## mjacqueline (Nov 1, 2013)

[h=3]Chanel Fall Collection 2013: Superstition No. 43 Mystere Quandra Eye Shadow swatches[/h]


----------



## BeautyIcon (Nov 10, 2013)

Chanel Holiday Collection 2013 - Nuit Infinie de Chanel



  Joues Contraste Accent, Illusion D'Ombre Fatal, Rouge Allure Radieuse, Rouge Allure Velvet La Precieuse


----------



## mjacqueline (Feb 10, 2014)

[h=3]Chanel Spring 2014 Collection Notes De Printemps Le Blush Creme 69 Intonation[/h]


----------



## mjacqueline (Feb 10, 2014)

[h=3]Chanel Spring 2014 Collection Notes De Printemps Quadra Eye Shadow 537 Quadrille[/h]


----------



## mjacqueline (Feb 10, 2014)

[h=3]Chanel Spring 2014 Collection Notes De Printemps Illusion D'ombres Impulsion and Diapason[/h]


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Chanel spring 2014*

  Rouge Coco in *Chéri*
  RC in *Triomphe*

  Rouge Allure in *Conquise*
  RA in *Mélodieuse*

  I hope this has not been posted before,

  I love 4 of them, wear them all very often. Perfect shades for peach/coral addicts^^


----------



## awickedshape (May 17, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Chanel spring 2014*  Rouge Coco in *Chéri* RC in *Triomphe*  Rouge Allure in *Conquise* RA in *Mélodieuse*  I hope this has not been posted before,  I love 4 of them, wear them all very often. Perfect shades for peach/coral addicts^^


  Melodieuse is a favourite! Conquise is sweet, too. Are either of the RCs drying?


----------



## User38 (May 17, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Are either of the RCs drying?


  Chanel is never drying


----------



## User38 (May 17, 2014)

will put my Fougeuse on this thread too... it's lined with Rimmel 05 -- an almost exact shade for it.

  I have the rest of info on the Name that lippie thread.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 17, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Are either of the RCs drying?


No, the RC are easy to wear and not too drying I would say, Peter Philips created a " ready-to-wear " lipstick, it is true ! Never without my RC !


----------



## Dominique33 (May 17, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> will put my Fougeuse on this thread too... it's lined with Rimmel 05 -- an almost exact shade for it.
> 
> I have the rest of info on the Name that lippie thread.








 It's beautiful HerGreyness,


----------



## Dominique33 (May 17, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Are either of the RCs drying?


*Mélodieuse *is the brightest of all 4, it is not drying either  ( but as I have very dry lips, all lippies seem dry to me )


----------



## awickedshape (May 17, 2014)

I have Fougueuse but I actually find it a bit drying as compared to yummy Mélodieuse. I find pics of the RCs in lip swatches online to look a bit... not patchy but not as nice as the RAs that I lurve. I will definitely try one. Those look like a nice place to start [@]Dominique33[/@]


----------



## awickedshape (May 17, 2014)

I would also like to try Determinee. Chanel can be soo alluring


----------



## Dominique33 (May 17, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> I would also like to try Determinee. Chanel can be soo alluring








 Chanel is alluring  The RC formula is very good, the RA is more classy or better say " couture ", but RC are truly awesome. Shades are not so bold though, generally speaking. Triomphe is quite bold but clearly pigments are not the same. The RA are more silky, except for the RA Velvet.


----------



## awickedshape (May 17, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> :agree:  Chanel is alluring  The RC formula is very good, the RA is more classy or better say " couture ", but RC are truly awesome. Shades are not so bold though, generally speaking. Triomphe is quite bold but clearly pigments are not the same. The RA are more silky, except for the RA Velvet.


  Thank you


----------



## Dominique33 (May 17, 2014)

You're welcome, I'll swatch other RA and RC, tonight my lips are dry so I can't do it right now but I'll post some swatches asap.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 17, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> will put my Fougeuse on this thread too... it's lined with Rimmel 05 -- an almost exact shade for it.
> 
> I have the rest of info on the Name that lippie thread.


 Pretty HG---you've inspired me to make a point of wearing mine this week!!!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 18, 2014)

*Rouges Coco in :*

  1)  Sentiment ( quite nude )
  2)  Le Baiser ( bright pink )
  3)  Jersey Rose ( lovely go-to pink )
  4) Charme ( soft blue-toned rose )

  I hope this is useful


----------



## awickedshape (May 18, 2014)

Thank you [@]Dominique33[/@]! Sentiment looks nice


----------



## Dominique33 (May 18, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Sentiment looks nice


You're welcome  Sentiment is a pale peachy nude lipstick. I am NW 20 and it looks well, pale on me. I don't know if it's permanent btw ( launched 2013 ). I will swatch it on my lips this week, if you want.


----------



## awickedshape (May 19, 2014)

That would be nice if it's no trouble. My phone does not take the best pics but I will try to put up more swatches.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 20, 2014)

Chanel RC in " Chéri ", a soft nude pink ( really lovely, peachy undertones. )


----------



## Dominique33 (May 20, 2014)

Clearly " Sentiment " is more a nude lipstick, " Chéri is a peachy pink one ( very soft. )  the texture is really good, RC are wearable on a daily basis, very nice lippies indeed IMO.


----------



## awickedshape (May 20, 2014)

Thank you @Dominique33


----------



## Dominique33 (May 20, 2014)

You're welcome, here is Chanel RC in " Sentiment ", sorry my lips are very dry.

  Hope this is useful


----------



## awickedshape (May 20, 2014)

It is, thanks!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 20, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


>


  Very pretty Dominique---I'm obsessed with all things peach right now--on camera it does lean more peach than pink.  Love it!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 20, 2014)

Thank you  yes it is a peachy pink but hard to say if it is more peachy than pink lol, " Chéri" is subtle and so wearable. I am a huge fan of RC, back in 2010 Peter Philips created of one of the most classy lipsticks of all times even if since textures have changed .


----------



## User38 (May 20, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  lol.. I was going to mention it looks much more peachy than pink.. but sometimes colours are skewed by lip natural colour or lighting. It looks great on you Dominique!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 20, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> lol.. I was going to mention it looks much more peachy than pink.. *but sometimes colours are skewed by lip natural colour or lighting*. It looks great on you Dominique!






Yes.  Totally HG.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 20, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> lol.. I was going to mention it looks much more peachy than pink.. but sometimes colours are skewed by lip natural colour or lighting. It looks great on you Dominique!


  Thank you so much I am brushing now and I think my lips are my only asset :)) LOL ! That is why I am a lipstick woman


----------



## Dominique33 (May 20, 2014)

Euh blushing lol my IPhone keeps changing letters and words, he speaks English though.  !


----------



## cakewannaminaj (May 26, 2014)

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet - L'Eclatante#42


----------



## Dominique33 (May 26, 2014)

Bright , so bright ! Nice if you could swatch it on the thread " Name that Lippie ", a great thread featuring a lot of beautiful lipsticks any brand  Thanks !


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jun 1, 2014)

cakewannaminaj said:


> Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet - L'Eclatante#42


 
  Wow, gorgeous.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 3, 2014)

cakewannaminaj said:


> Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet - L'Eclatante#42
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I love that thread but I'm afraid I'll be buying more lipstick as a result.  My stash runneth over!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 3, 2014)

LOL yes you might purchase some more ))) this thread is a true bunch of enablers but Medgal in fact we just share  great swatches there !


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 5, 2014)

[@]Dominique33[/@] do you have Icone?


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 5, 2014)

No I haven't that one, I am not a huge fan of orangey lippies but it looks pretty. RC are so good !


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 5, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> No I haven't that one, I am not a huge fan of orangey lippies but it looks pretty. RC are so good !


  Thank you [@]Dominique33[/@]! I am between Icone and Sentiment at the moment. I might wait til November to chose


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 5, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> LOL yes you might purchase some more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh I love the thread and the beautiful faces and swatches--it's really very special.  The only issue that I see is that 
  Meddy (as HG calls me) here has no willpower!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 5, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Thank you [@]Dominique33[/@]! I am between Icone and Sentiment at the moment. I might wait til November to chose


  You are welcome  Sentiment is a nude one, Icône is much more an orangey one. Until november LOL Hopefully not


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 5, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> You are welcome  Sentiment is a nude one, Icône is much more an orangey one. Until november LOL Hopefully not


  :-D


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 14, 2014)

mjacqueline said:


> [h=3]Chanel Spring 2014 Collection Notes De Printemps Le Blush Creme 69 Intonation[/h]


  Very nice!


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 9, 2014)

Icone RC first, then Sentiment RC


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 9, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Icone RC first, then Sentiment RC


  Both are great  Very pretty shades ( you needed both  )


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 9, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Both are great  Very pretty shades ( you needed both  )


  I can't wait to wear Icone lol


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 9, 2014)

Thank you [@]Dominique33[/@] for all your swatches and feedback!


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 9, 2014)

Chanel Deauville RCS, Chic RCS


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 10, 2014)

awickedshape said:


>


 Just lovely AWS----ENJOY!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 11, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Just lovely AWS----ENJOY!!![/COLOR]:stars:


   Thank you so much, [@]Medgal07[/@]!


----------

